# Where to download 0.25 beta 13 or beta 14?



## reesd (Jul 13, 2009)

Where can I find ATITool 0.25 Beta 13 or Beta 14 for download? 

Unfortunately the only mirror link listed at http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/235/ATITool_0.25_Beta_13.html doesn't work (same for beta 14). 

I am looking for 0.25b13/14 because I have seen in several places (example links below) that it is the last version that works with MacBook Pro's with the ATI Mobility Radeon X1600.
http://forums.macnn.com/104/alterna...4/using-atitool-underclock-x1600-macbook-pro/
http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-192064.html
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/06/04/21/apple_underclocking_macbook_pro_graphics_cards.html


I have tried 0.26 and 0.27b3 and they have the same three problems described in the links above: the current clock levels are wrong, the slides refuses to budge to change the speeds, and atitool turns off the backlight when its started (most of the time - I have to suspend to get my screen back).

I have also tried GPUTool, it shows the correct clock speeds but doesn't allow me to change them. Give there is no official cards supported list and Wizard has hinted at only supporting new ones that is too be expected I guess.

Thanks,
dave


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

google is your friend. Maybe w1zz will come by and help you out. sorry that i can't be of an assistance


----------

